

MySpace To Hire MTV Exec As MySpace Music CEO - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/29/myspace-to-hire-mtv-exec-as-myspace-music-ceo/

======
bigthboy
They do this, of course, because we all know that MTV is "Musical Television"
and MTV actually plays music. ;-) </sarcasm>

Nah, I'm sure they hired this guy cause he actually knows something about what
he's doing. More than likely he's done something in the past with the big
record companies.

------
zandorg
Ah, but AOL did it first with Bob Pittman, and they weren't even selling
music.

